# 16 year old, really scared



## tmgz (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm a 16 year old male. About a year ago, I noticed blood in my stool, it was dark red mixed in the stool and some drops of red bright blood in the toilet water. I went to the doctor and he told me for a blood sample, which I never took because the symptoms stopped happening (yes I know I'm really stupid). So a year passed and about a week ago, I started having blood in the stool again, just like last time. It lasted for 2 days, but now I have abdominal pain, cramps, constant urge to move bowel, nausea and sometimes fatigue. Also really thin stool (but without blood). I'm really scared right now because every symptom matches with colon cancer, and I maybe had this for a year now..

I've asked for an appointment in the dr but I have to wait 10 days for it and I think about it every hour of the day. I can't get this out of my mind


----------



## bluefrosting (Feb 9, 2016)

That sounds really scary. I hope you're ok..


----------



## WeCanBeatIt (Mar 23, 2016)

Hello! I understand you. Remember that you have the power to cure yourself and nothing can kill you if you don't want to. If your body made that cancer , then you are the only one who can cure it. Stay strong. You are more powerful than you know. Try to find a passion, realize that we are here for a purpose and you CAN'T die because of the greatness within you. Have courage my friend and keep perspective.The power of mind is greater than you know. And also, colon cancer can be cured with just a surgery. Believe me, a year is not enough for high stages. The best for you right now is to think positively and be prepared to win no matter what. Many cancer patients in advanced stages have cured themselves through positive thinking. ^^


----------



## AprilsKC (May 28, 2016)

Im 17 now, but I havnt had that problem. You should definately get that checked out by a doctor. I hope you are okay soon.


----------



## ccoleman (Apr 10, 2017)

Dark red blood mixed with the stools indicates the bleeding is acute and likely in the colon. Causes include infections, IBD, diverticula, or tumor. If a great deal of blood is lost, an emergency colonoscopy will be necessary.


----------

